# working satellites



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally had some good pics after months of crap.

Blue water finger (and I mean finger) just N of Ram extending NE about 22mi long by 7-10mi wide thats it, very green 12-15 W of Ram. green 20 N of Ram


----------

